# Unterschiede zwischen 32 GB Kits



## Gamer-King (6. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich plane in meinem neuen System bestehend aus 6900K , MSI X99A XPower Gaming Titanium und MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8G OC 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher zu verbauen.
Auf der Suche nach passenden Kits bin ich auf diese zwei Kits gestoßen:

Kit 1:  CMK32GX4M4B3200C16

Kit 2: CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16

Für mich gibt es keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Kits, es sei denn es werden unterschiedliche Chips verwendet.

Daher würde ich gerne wissen, welche Unterschiede es zwischen den Kits gibt und welches ihr mir empfehlen würdet.

Viele Grüße
Gamer-King


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (6. März 2019)

Der CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 ist auf den ersten Blick besser , da er niedrigere Spannung und bessere Timings hat.
Dieser Läuft mit 1,2 V bei CL 16-16-16-36 Timings.

Der CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16 läuft bei 1,35V mit langsameren Timings von CL 16-18-18-36.

Also wenn du die Wahl hast, den CMK32GX4M4B3200

PS: ich korrigiere, der CMK32GX4M4B3200  läuft auch mit 1,35 V aber er hat dennoch bessere Timings


----------



## Gamer-King (6. März 2019)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Der CMK32GX4M4B3200C16 ist auf den ersten Blick besser , da er niedrigere Spannung und bessere Timings hat.
> Dieser Läuft mit 1,2 V bei CL 16-16-16-36 Timings.
> 
> Der CMK32GX4M4Z3200C16 läuft bei 1,35V mit langsameren Timings von CL 16-18-18-36.
> ...


Okay, laut Corsair hat das CMK32GX4M4B3200 Kit auch 16-18-18-36 Timings


----------

